# Anybody know much about Front Sight?



## PhotonGuy (Mar 10, 2014)

Anybody know much about this shooting organization called Front Sight? Are they any good? Their website is www.frontsight.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2014)

Impressive facilities, good staff but very expensive.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 10, 2014)

Do some research...there have been some questionable activities associated with FS and Dr. Ignatius Piazza. I have no first hand experience but the rumor mill has some grumblings. Buyer Beware.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 10, 2014)

Tgace said:


> Do some research...there have been some questionable activities associated with FS and Dr. Ignatius Piazza. I have no first hand experience but the rumor mill has some grumblings. Buyer Beware.



Yeah-he's a Scientologist.

On top of which, they just got running water out there about three years ago. I've been going since there were nothing but porta-potties....

I'm a member-the training's good, and with my membership, I get a lifetime of dropping in (er, booking waay ahead of time!) and getting some.There's a little too much emphasis on speed for some of the beginning courses, I think-this probably has more to do with time restraints and booking than upping proficiency, in my opinion.

They're *always* trying to get me to upgrade, and they're *always* trying to get me to buy a damn condo.....they put the word *hard* into the words _hardsell_. It's not easy at all to get out of there, sometimes....what I got for what I spent was worth it, but I'm not interested in any more. This is what most of the "rumors" are around, their questionable business practices, which aren't too different than a time-share marketer....


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 12, 2014)

Well I spent about $500 to become a life member of Front Sight. This enables me to take most of their classes without paying anything. Now, they want me to upgrade and become a Diamond member. Should I do it? What benefits does a Diamond member get that a life member doesn't?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 13, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well I spent about $500 to become a life member of Front Sight. This enables me to take most of their classes without paying anything. Now, they want me to upgrade and become a Diamond member. Should I do it? What benefits does a Diamond member get that a life member doesn't?



If you're a member, then you're getting the emails and robo-calls for upgrades, and the one-on-ones with salespeople (or instructors!) when you get there that are offering the pitch. 

It's pretty much what they say. People can say what they like about the place, and dislike their methods, but they usually deliver on what they say.......


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 22, 2014)

I just finished my first class at Front Sight. I've taken other firearm classes and I must say the class at Front Sight has to be the best one I've taken yet. I've become a Diamond member now and I plan to take many more classes as its well worth it.


----------

